# Just how important is mulching and mowing tall?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

First, really want to keep my mower and continue using it. It's a 1990 Toro VacU-Power that was my grandfather's. He died many years ago and I now live in his house and enjoy caring for his lawn. The mower is awesome and still starts on the first pull every single time.



The problem is, it cannot mulch and it cannot mow tall (3" max). I'm constantly filling garbage cans of grass, 5-6 a week!

I've been considering getting a Super Recycler new and upkeeping it for the next 30 years..or..I found this tonight on Craig's.

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/for/d/toro-mower/6604580489.html

Can I get some thoughts? Its killing me!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Get that one and keep the other one.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I would. But.. once I start mowing at 4" and mulching I'll have no use for my baby! Haha I get it...seems ridiculous, but it's my favorite thing I own and love using it. So that's really why I question is mulching THAT important? Could I just add one more app of fert yo make up the difference that mulching adds? The 3" height does look nice I just wonder how the lawn would be if it was 4" or so.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Use the old one in the fall. Have you tried mulching with the old one? Just take the bag off and see what happens.

Is it that important to mulch? It depends on your soil and desires. Mulching returns nitrogen, p and K to the soil plus OM. You could replace these with fertilizers. I prefer to mulch since my OM is low.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I tried to mulch with the bag off and it cant keep up with the growth and just clumps and clogs. I mow every other day too! Last summer I was able to mulch with it no problem.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I agree with g-man. Get a new mower that cuts tall and use your baby in the fall and spring when the mows are around 3". I can tell you that the difference between 3" cuts and 4" cuts will greatly reduce weed pressure and give you a healthier turf. You may need a fungicide if you don't already apply one as that dense turf will keep the soil and canopy moist.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm sentimental with things too, sometimes to the annoyance of my wife. So. Two options I can think of.

First is what she would likely tell me, "Your grandpa would probably tell you to treat yourself to a new mower."

If it were me I'd use that mower until either I physically couldn't stand it anymore or it was too financially costly to maintain. Then I would clean it up, take an awesome final picture of the mower in front of my house and get a small copy printed and framed for my desk or wall.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> I tried to mulch with the bag off and *it cant keep up with the growth and just clumps and clogs*. I mow every other day too! Last summer I was able to mulch with it no problem.


Hmmm... I think spraying PGR is the solution to keep your baby!


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

@MarkAguglia That's a nice Toro mower and looks well maintained. I would keep that old one. The Recycler is a great option too. I love mowing with mine.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

Why can't you just take the bag off and put a mulching blade on it? :?


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I can't tell from the picture, but do you have the clearance to swap out the wheels for larger diameter ones? You would gain half of the diameter increase to your height of cut and keep grandpa's mower. Nice job on maintaining it by the way.

Edit - I missed the self-propelled sticker. Nevermind.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

JohnP said:


> I'm sentimental with things too, sometimes to the annoyance of my wife. So. Two options I can think of.
> 
> First is what she would likely tell me, "Your grandpa would probably tell you to treat yourself to a new mower."
> 
> If it were me I'd use that mower until either I physically couldn't stand it anymore or it was too financially costly to maintain. Then I would clean it up, take an awesome final picture of the mower in front of my house and get a small copy printed and framed for my desk or wall.


+1


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I like these ideas. I do need to look into PGR! Using the mower in the spring and fall while mowing taller and mulching in the summer with another mower makes a lot of sense to me! As for the framed photo...I may just frame that photo, hang it up in the garage but still keep using the mower. &#128518; I treat this mower like a show car but she's got limitations. Its like having a Bel Air and wanting to win on the drag strip. I can't have it both ways! Lol


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Mark, it sounds like you are already moving in the right direction. Here's my input.

1. That mower is pristine. It is absolutely beautiful. And you got it from your grandfather. You've got to keep it. No room for debate here.
2. Normal people automatically think that one mower is all that is needed. They assume that if you've got one mower, then the need is met. But we know differently, don't we? Mowers are just tools. And tools have a specific purpose; which is to say that you will be in situations in which that tool is the perfect solution. With its low cut and its bagger, that baby is the perfect tool for prep work when overseeding. Isn't that something you will be doing -- perhaps even annually? I think that the Vacu-power is your overseeding and reno mower. Now all that you need is the super recycler: Your lawn maintenance workhorse.
3. The world is best when you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I like the idea of using that mower for specific tasks or events. Maybe before family comes over, first and last mows of the season etcetera.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That mower was made back when things were quality built, and don't break within a year of buying them. There's a reason why it's still around and in as good of shape as it sits. You should send a picture of it to Toro, and ask them to send you a Super Recycler to compare the cut quality of old vs new. Hell, if they can sponsor LCN, why not you? 

@MasterMech tagging you so you see this beaut.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

"I'd like to write a detailed review comparing the two mowers built 28 years apart." With the backstory. I'd read that review/watch that YouTube video and likely share it too.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't have an answer for you but that mower looks amazing for being 28 years old! Hard to believe it's even been used :thumbup:


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

I have that exact same mower from 1989. Was my grandmothers and then my fathers. It was also the first mower I used. Unfortunately it is collecting dust in my garage, hasn't been used by anyone in 10 years. OP is correct, it is great at bagging, but cannot mulch or mow higher than 3". Mower has great sentimental value.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> I have that exact same mower from 1989. Was my grandmothers and then my fathers. It was also the first mower I used. Unfortunately it is collecting dust in my garage, hasn't been used by anyone in 10 years. OP is correct, it is great at bagging, but cannot mulch or mow higher than 3". Mower has great sentimental value.


That's awesome. Fixer up! 😁


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

*Update:

I bought the other one and plan to use it in the summer months! In Spring and Fall I'll mostly use my old Toro.

It got a new plug, flushed gas and filled with non ethanol, seafoam treatment, oil change, and new air filter.

Here they are together all serviced and polished up! 


My phone photos are all fuzzy for some reason.

Look forward to not bagging constantly and mowing tall all summer. Thanks to all for the insight! :thumbup:


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Ooh, that pic brings back memories! I used a very similar mower as a teen in the 1980s. We bought my Dad a lawn tractor when he retired and I have no idea what happened to the old Toro. Our old one didn't look as good as yours, and that was ~25 years ago. Nice!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you give the lawn a mow with the new mower? Also, check the blade for sharpness and balance.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice side by side there! How do you keep the older Toro so clean!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> Did you give the lawn a mow with the new mower? Also, check the blade for sharpness and balance.


Not yet. I did sharpen the blade forgot to mention that!  I do need a balancer though.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Nice side by side there! How do you keep the older Toro so clean!


Well, I did some body work on it and repainted it over winter. I do wax it with car polish though. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice side by side there! How do you keep the older Toro so clean!
> ...


The car polish! There it is!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The picture reminds me of a grandfather and grandson standing together at the younger high school graduation. The young one full of energy and dreams of th future and the older one wise with years of knowledge and experience. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice! I had that same Toro Recycler now my brother has it. I always liked the cut from it. I am itching to get it back from him.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Hmmm... I think spraying PGR is the solution to keep your baby!


I was going to post the same thing. Spray some Plant Growth Regulator and you won't be filling so many trash cans with clippings.

Also, you did the right thing by getting a new mulching mower to use during hotter months when you want to mow tall, and then use your grandfathers mower in the fall to get the leaves up and for the last few mows of the season when you're mowing lower. And for the first two mows in spring, when you are also mowing lower. You can still use both. I have two mowers and both have their specific purpose.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice side by side there! How do you keep the older Toro so clean!
> ...


I'll bite: what wax do you use?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

craigdt said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Nothing special, just use any wax you have. I have a Meguires Car Wax that smells like banana 😎. I've also used a Turtle Wax paste.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > MarkAguglia said:
> ...


So you are saying one of these should work? :mrgreen:









Sorry for the derail.

Both of your mowers are very nice. No shame in keeping something for sentimental reasons.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

craigdt said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > craigdt said:
> ...


🤣 yes those will do.


----------

